

Show HN: More Like This Bookmarklet - tomw1808
http://nagrgtr.com/morelikethis

======
waxjar
I've noticed many product pages these days do some "scroll enhancements"
through javascript. This page seems to do that as well. It's very annoying!

The page doesn't really explain what the bookmarklet does, only how I install
it. I'd like to know what it does first :)

~~~
tomw1808
When you drag&drop this bookmarklet to your bookmarks, nothing happens. The
magic happens afterwards when you are visiting a site outside of nagrgtr:
Inside the bookmark is a little javascript script that reads the URL you are
just visiting and sends it to:

[http://nagrgtr.com/morelikethis/URL](http://nagrgtr.com/morelikethis/URL)

thats it. Have a look at the href behind the link, its really simple as that.

Greetings from Austria

edit: The page has no scroll enhancement to my knowledge. Where do you see
that, or on which device do you look at the page so I can reconstruct the
problem on my end? Thanks.

~~~
waxjar
It does have scroll enhancement. It scrolls faster and keeps scrolling for a
while after I've stopped scrolling, "easing out". I think this line is the
culprit:

    
    
        <script data-rocketsrc="/static/js/nicescroll.js" type="text/rocketscript"></script>

~~~
tomw1808
my bad, removed it. Thanks for pointing me to it.

------
tomw1808
Hi all, that little service came out of a larger project of mine, but I
thought it could be useful to everyone.

Unlike other sites, where you can search for something, the index here is
based on crawling all and everything that is posted on HN, a lot of Reddits
and many many more sites. So not only based on a headline or something, the
comparison is really based on content behind the links.

Happy to hear your opinion.

Wish you all a great new year and good luck in 2015!

Tom

~~~
97-109-107
Interesting stuff, best of luck to you as well.

I imagine this is not in the intentions of your service as it is now, but I'm
wondering if you could share some knowledge on the matter given your
expertise.

If you had access to a sizeable amount of links that a group of people read
what sort of bite-sized knowledge could one extract about the
interests/problems/expertise of the said group? Do you believe such results
would be meaningful at all?

~~~
tomw1808
Great questions!

Well... I'm wondering that myself a little bit too.

I'm thinking of what you can do by feeding this information to machine
learning algorithms :) But you will definitely see more of that soon... To
give you a few buzzwords: machine learning, clustering, nlp, sentiment
analysis etc. in a scalable realtime infrastructure. Basically throwing all of
that into a huge data-bowl, turning on the mixer to 11 and wait and see.

Also thinking to make my PhD based on such a project, who knows :)

I just know: it must be easy to use and I must like to use it, it has to solve
my own problems, or else it ends like so many other projects out there - I
guess you know what I mean.

Imagine you had access to this information, what would you want to see? Which
problem would it solve? Would you eventually pay for it? How often would you
use it? To how many friends would you recommend it? etc... :)

Best Tom

~~~
97-109-107
Thanks for your answer. The buzzwords I know, but I don't have the know-how
yet :). I exactly know what you mean with the project-interest match.

Not even sure if I'm pursuing anything in the general area. I'm more trying to
figure out the latter part 'Which problem would it solve? Would you eventually
pay for it? How often would you use it?' because I believe it could be the
backbone of a project I'm working on.

Would you be up for a chat? I don't mean to hire or exploit you, but I think
there might be some overlap between what you like doing and what I'm planning
to do - not sure if I can call it consulting, but perhaps I could offer
something in return. I believe you can see my contact details in my profile
page if you're up for it.

~~~
tomw1808
here is mine: thomas @ [the domain in the brackets on the top]

wwwas.it sounds interesting. Wondering if you could connect to skype and
facebook chat somehow and make my links searchable :) .

Send me some info where I can reach you via skype or any other chat please.

Thanks, Tom

------
DotSauce
Nice bookmarklet! I have one quick suggestion. The font size and color on the
results page make it very hard to read. Please increase size and switch from
grey and light blue to black and darker blue.

~~~
tomw1808
Hi,

yeah, thanks for the feedback, much appreciated, as I'm definitely no web-
designer. I will do that together with a pagination and will roll that out
hopefully next week. As the holidays are over and I have a normal day-job and
a family next to it (or vice-versa), I try to keep working on the core as much
as I can and keep the design as simple as possible.

I am personally a friend of infinite page scrolling, but it seems that not
everyone likes it. Any thoughts on that?

Thanks.

~~~
97-109-107
I'm usually againts inifite scrolling, but I think it won't hurt in the
results page as it is something that you visit once, get what you want and
leave.

